# Noooo!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive got some mice entered into the upcoming show and today i cleaned out the mice i still have living at work and one of the mice who is entered has injured his eye and its now clowdy blue. out of all the mice it had to be one that was going to the show. I will just have to go one mouse down as the others i have of the same age have poor bellys (wont be keeping them) and the rest are too young or too old for the class.

Tipical :roll:


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

i really want simese mice but there in none in the county


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a very nice young fawn to show,only one with a tuft of fur out.It's grown back but in the adult colour :x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The things they do to advoid going to a show lol


----------

